

Ruby off Rails – Some other uses for Ruby - jemaddux
http://jemaddux.com/2014/08/ruby-off-rails/

======
Impossible
A couple environments that use Ruby but aren't listed in this article

RPG Maker (XP and VX) -[http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/products/programs/rpg-
maker-vx-ac...](http://www.rpgmakerweb.com/products/programs/rpg-maker-vx-ace)

Ruby Processing - [https://github.com/jashkenas/ruby-
processing](https://github.com/jashkenas/ruby-processing)

Hackety Hack - [http://hackety.com/](http://hackety.com/)

